

Tweetbot - ihodes
http://tapbots.com/software/tweetbot/

======
MatthewPhillips
According to Twitter, it's not possible to innovate on clients any more; glad
to see a company willing to prove otherwise. This is why I'm always against a
platform company saying "don't build x" whether it's Twitter saying don't
build clients or Apple saying don't build web browsers.

~~~
kmfrk
TweetBot's also been in development for a long, long time. They had to put it
on hold the first time, when Twitter bought Tweetie and put it out for free.

------
maguay
Best feature: swipe left to see the conversation, including replies to others
you don't follow. Awesome.

------
brianbreslin
I'm surprised they still released this after the twitter "don't build clients"
email from a few months back.

~~~
bkudria
It took them more than a couple months to build this, and they've already made
quite a bit of bank. Why wouldn't they release this?

------
templaedhel
I have all of tapbots apps, and find them amazing. This appears to be no
different. I don't tweet much, but you can be sure I will use tweetbot from
now on. Awesome. Best of all, no #dickbar.

Also, this has one of the best demo videos and presentation I have seen.

~~~
radicaldreamer
Well, the latest update to the official app doesn't have a #dickbar either.

I love the Tapbots aesthetic... it reminds me very much of Dyson products.

------
fredleblanc
It looks nicer than most of the Twitter apps out there, but I don't think I'm
leaving Echofon yet. I love the desktop/iPhone/iPad sync, built-in push
notifications and muting capabilities.

(I know there's Boxcar, but I've seen friends have trouble unsubscribing from
Boxcar effectively, that's a bit worrisome to me however fringe case it may
be.)

~~~
ceejayoz
Trouble unsubscribing from Boxcar? Delete the app.

~~~
fredleblanc
Sorry, trouble unregistering services with Boxcar. He'd turn off
notifications, but they'd keep on coming.

------
spenvo
I _love_ the hell out of the GUI and I'm a tapbot fan.

However, I've found myself swiping for conversations only to find there were
none.

It's especially true of high volume tweeters like @acarvin because it splits
the conversation up.

Possible Solution?: If it could pre-load ahead and save me the multiple
instances of finding nothing.

------
huhtenberg
The demo video is really well done. Does anyone knows who produced it?

~~~
sahillavingia
The designer half of Tapbots, the designer/developer duo, did:
<http://markjardine.com/>

------
JeremyBanks
I love the icon. It alone makes me feel compelled to buy it.

------
JamesAlmond
There's certainly some nice features, and it's a nice UI. But I much prefer
Twitter clients that show more tweets on the screen at once. The large
location and retweet-info bars mean I see about 30% fewer tweets in some parts
of my timeline compared to other apps, even with the small font size set.
Anyone find this is an immediate turn-off for a twitter app?

~~~
bunnyhero
I haven't tried TweetBot yet, but I have also rejected other Twitter clients
for not showing enough tweets in the timeline view.

------
foobarbazetc
Not sure if I'm missing the difference between this and the official Twitter
client.

They basically took the official client and reskinned it.

I'm not a fan of the Tapbots style, so maybe it's not aimed at me, but I much
prefer the cleaner official client.

~~~
ihodes
The differences are there; superficially, all clients display tweets in a
timeline, and provide the functionality that Twitter.com does. The differences
abound, though. Check out <http://shawnblanc.net/2011/04/tweetbot-review/> for
more.

~~~
foobarbazetc
I see some minor differences, but I don't think they're good ones. It's not
just the timeline, the search screen is almost identical, etc, etc. I don't
think there's enough here for non-echo chamber users.

I don't know what the name of the Tapbots style is, but it's a little heavy
for my tastes.

On the plus side, it definitely has more personality than the official client
(which has lost personality over time -- though the iPad app is pure genius),
but the UI/UX is over done, IMHO.

Each to their own. :)

------
defeed
Too bad it's crashing on iPhone 3G. Hope this will be fixed with an update.

~~~
navs
They were quite responsive on twitter and mentioned they've pushed an update.

Time to wait for it to appear on the App Store.

------
whalesalad
Beautiful UI. My first Tapbots app. Very impressed. I wish it had native push
notifications and landscape support though =/ Will be using it as my primary
client for a bit though, to see how it goes.

------
bdb
I predict this app will be renamed within the next six months.

~~~
spicyj
…why?

~~~
Zev
Twitter trademarked "Tweet".

~~~
jacknagel
Twitterific has Twitter in the name, and it's been around for ages.

~~~
candeira
They made Touiteur (Twitter client for Android) change theirs to Plume for
Twitter, which sucks. Not the new name (well, it does a bit), but the fact
that they made them change a great name. Grrr.

------
bonaldi
_Love_ this. First Twitter app I've got no complaints about. Hopefully will
get push notifications at some point, then I can ditch the official app
entirely.

~~~
xuki
It has push notification via Boxcar

<http://tapbots.com/support/tweetbot/>

~~~
bonaldi
Is Boxcar as good as the official app's push? Official app pushes as soon as
the mention appears in my timeline, which is great

~~~
bunnyhero
I've found that Boxcar's push is more reliable than any other Twitter clients'
push, including the official client.

------
xbryanx
I've been logging my weight with their fantastic Weightbot for a couple years
now. Great intuitive UX and graphic design. Fine work.

------
bauderjoshua
I love this application it has solved so many problems that other twitter apps
couldn't

------
spooneybarger
the multiple timelines feature makes me wish there was a desktop version. or
that i had an iphone.

~~~
samsoffes
I guess it's good an iPhone app makes you want an iPhone :)

------
ichilton
Hope they do an iPad app!

~~~
ichilton
and even better - have the iPad app sync the timeline position with the iPhone
app so you can tread your stream on either..

------
znake
Replaced Icebird for me, love it :)

------
mariusmg
Just what the world needed....yet another twitter client.

